# Looking for mod work on light engine of a Mac's SST50.



## lightknot (Sep 2, 2014)

Any modders able to do this?
Mac's nickel plated EDC SST-50, 3 mode. Light on all 3 levels is dim. Not sure if it's the emitter or the driver. Can pay with PayPal. Thanks in advance. - lightknot


----------



## RUSH FAN (Sep 2, 2014)

You might want to ask Vinh Nguyen on the forum.
He did some work on my tri-edc. 
Would be worth asking. 
Good luck!


----------



## lightknot (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks for the tip. Will do.


----------



## RUSH FAN (Sep 2, 2014)

Saw that you reside in Tucson. 
I'm a little north west of you in Phoenix. 
Cheers to another CPF brother in AZ!


----------



## lightknot (Sep 3, 2014)

Arizona Flashaholics Unite!


----------

